# My First Box



## Marineboy (28 Feb 2018)

I have been woodworking most of my life but put myself in the timber butchery category rather than anything approaching joinery. I know much of the theory but have not really tried to put it into practice. This forum has provided the inspiration for me to attempt something a bit more skilful and intricate. 

So, I thought I would start with something small, hence the box. I have done simple dovetails in softwood but never in hardwood. I have some mahogany salvaged from a school changing room (benches) and some ash from the pallet that my woodburner logs were delivered in. I first cut the sides of the box to length, planed them flat with my router sled, and shot the ends square. Now to the dovetails. I quickly realised that hardwood is actually easier than softwood in making these joints, but less forgiving of any inaccuracy in marking out. So, the joints are not the best, but I hope to improve with further practice. 

Following the usually accepted best way of constructing the box complete and then cutting off the lid, I routed a groove in the top of each side to accept the box top. This I made from two pieces of mahogany which I edge joined and moulded on the router table using a flat cutter and a coving cutter. It all went together well. To cut off the top I used a 1.5mm groover from Wealden Tools. This produced a superbly clean cut. Gratitude to Custard for his tip I saw in another thread, ie to set the router fence so that the cut just fails to break through the sides, then use a craft knife to make the final separation. 

The photos show the box finished other than the hinges and the base. I‘ve finished the top with sanding sealer and wax and will do the rest when the hinges and base are fitted. I am reasonably pleased with it, but intend to make the next one better! Thanks to all on the forum – the vast reservoir of your experience and skill coupled with the willingness to share your knowledge has been invaluable.


----------



## Racers (28 Feb 2018)

Very nice box Marineboy.

Pete


----------



## StraightOffTheArk (28 Feb 2018)

Looks lovely - what are the dimensions?

Carl


----------



## Marineboy (28 Feb 2018)

Thanks both. 

Carl - it’s about 200mm square.


----------



## ColeyS1 (28 Feb 2018)

That's a beaut ! The panel/lid looks good as well. Smart job.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetyreman (28 Feb 2018)

that's looking really good so far, very good for a first box,  

please post pics once you complete it, would be good to see it with hinges and finished.


----------



## Marineboy (28 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the compliments fellas. Am awaiting hinges, also deciding how to finish the inside. I am veering towards covering only the base with leather, as it seems a shame to hide the nice grain of the wood. I’ll post further pics when done.


----------



## sunnybob (28 Feb 2018)

Nowt wrong with that (apart from the holes in the bottom that is) :roll:


----------



## Marineboy (28 Feb 2018)

Thanks Sunnybob - didn’t notice the symmetry!


----------



## AndyT (28 Feb 2018)

Nice job!
I especially like the top with the bold moulding round the edge.
And I agree with what you say about hardwood vs softwood for dovetails.


----------



## sunnybob (28 Feb 2018)

Put something on the inside of the base. Once its filled with junk the wood wont be visible, and all youll get is sawdust and / or scratches on the trinkets.
Either sticky back felt, or try flocking. Red flocking will go well with that wood.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (28 Feb 2018)

Very nice - I can see the secret compartments straight away though - they'll need disguising better! ; )


----------



## Marineboy (28 Feb 2018)

I never thought of that re the box lining. It makes sense though. Thanks again to all for the nice comments.


----------



## MikeG. (28 Feb 2018)

Nice, in that it's proper woodwork and clearly made with care. Personally, though, I think the walls should be less chunky.


----------



## custard (28 Feb 2018)

Blimey, for a first attempt that's excellent. In fact it'd still be commendable for tenth attempt!

=D> 

You've managed some pretty tricky joinery layout work there. Like getting the dovetail spacing so that there's fairly even spacing even after allowing for the kerf when cutting away the lid, and making sure the groove for the lid is hidden within the dovetail layout. 

Impressive stuff.


----------



## Marineboy (1 Mar 2018)

Thanks Custard and others, I really appreciate the encouragement. I like the idea of box making - you can make a lot out of a little timber!


----------

